# who would Missouri go get?



## kansasalumn

I think they should try Kelvin Sampson LOL

no seriously I think Brad Stevens should be the #1 choice


----------



## apelman42

1) I think this was a step down for Anderson.

2.) Todd Lickliter already made the mistake of leaving Butler. I believe that Brad Stevens won't make the same mistake he did.


----------



## Nimreitz

Bill Self.


----------



## kansasalumn

Nimreitz said:


> Bill Self.


well they had their chance when they hired Quin Snyder instead/ The reason why? Quin was the head recruiter for Coach K at duke, so they thought they will get better players than what Self bring in. Well just a couple years later here comes Self to Kansas.

There are also talks here Pastor from Memphis and Stallings from Vandy? I doubt Stallings Paster I can see it


----------



## xu95

Stevens will be able to get a much better job than Missou. I'm not surprised that Anderson left. He was at Arkansas for like 205 years. What about Shaka Smart?

xu95


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Another name from St. Louis area radio that has come up (and it floored me) was Matt Painter from Purdue. I think that would be a large step backward for Matt. First I heard of it was Kevin Slaten's show. Slaten is known for being abrasive and arrogant, but he usually isn't wrong.


----------



## bball2223

BustedDreams49 said:


> Another name from St. Louis area radio that has come up (and it floored me) was Matt Painter from Purdue. I think that would be a large step backward for Matt.


Definitely a major step back. Stevens would be wise to stay at Butler too, so would Pastner at Memphis.


----------



## Diable

I don't remember their name, but Missouri has a Walmart heir among their boosters. If that family decides to open up their coin purse they can make anyone they like see Missouri as a really great job.


----------



## kansasalumn

Diable said:


> I don't remember their name, but Missouri has a Walmart heir among their boosters. If that family decides to open up their coin purse they can make anyone they like see Missouri as a really great job.


Missouri would I think be able to pay up for a good coach as they offered Anderson top 10 coaches


----------



## kansasalumn

what about Bruce Pearl


----------



## BlueBaron

Pretty sure Pearl won't be coaching for a while. I may be wrong though. Pearl will be a great get for some program. I was wondering if GT or NC State would be calling him. Missouri will go after Gregg Marshall at Wichita St.


----------



## kansasalumn

BlueBaron said:


> Pretty sure Pearl won't be coaching for a while. I may be wrong though. Pearl will be a great get for some program. I was wondering if GT or NC State would be calling him. Missouri will go after Gregg Marshall at Wichita St.


I heard Matt Painter as the leading candidate. I also heard of Larry Drew of Atlanta Hawks and Buzz williams but I htink OU buzz is the leading candidate


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Diable said:


> I don't remember their name, but Missouri has a Walmart heir among their boosters. If that family decides to open up their coin purse they can make anyone they like see Missouri as a really great job.


It's the Laurie family, the same one who owned the Blues. They also named the basketball arena after their daughter Paige until she admitted that she cheated at Mizzou.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

kansasalumn said:


> I think they should try Kelvin Sampson LOL
> 
> no seriously I think Brad Stevens should be the #1 choice


If Brad Stevens is going to leave Butler its going to be for someone much bigger than Missouri.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

kansasalumn said:


> well they had their chance when they hired Quin Snyder instead/ The reason why? Quin was the head recruiter for Coach K at duke, so they thought they will get better players than what Self bring in. Well just a couple years later here comes Self to Kansas.
> 
> There are also talks here Pastor from Memphis and Stallings from Vandy? I doubt Stallings Paster I can see it


Missouri is a step down from Memphis. Oklahoma St tried to use $$$ to get a great coach and only ended up with Travis Ford.


----------



## HKF

I think Missouri should go after Josh Pastner. He can recruit and has a ton of Texas connects.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HKF said:


> I think Missouri should go after Josh Pastner. He can recruit and has a ton of Texas connects.


I would think that Pastner is looking to cash in on his great recruiting classes. Memphis should be better over the next few years, and he should be in line for a more prestigious job then Missouri that will pay nearly as well.


----------



## HKF

Missouri has big money because the Laurie's and Kroenke's are both married into the Walmart family. Memphis has money, but so does Missouri. Don't get it twisted.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HKF said:


> Missouri has big money because the Laurie's and Kroenke's are both married into the Walmart family. Memphis has money, but so does Missouri. Don't get it twisted.


I am getting nothing twisted at all actually. Missouri offers tonnes of money, but he can get that and a better job in a few years if Memphis' recent class steps up.

I am not comparing Memphis to Mizzou. I am comparing Mizzou to what else could become available to him if he waits.


----------



## HKF

Well yeah, then I agree.


----------



## HKF

Continuation in college?


----------



## kansasalumn

JuniorNoboa said:


> Missouri is a step down from Memphis. Oklahoma St tried to use $$$ to get a great coach and only ended up with Travis Ford.


I disagree on Missouri is step down. Missouri has walmart money and memphis has FedEx money Memphis yes better area to bring in recruits, but Missouri is in the big 12 and each school is set to get at least 20 million more a year with new FB contract, and the 8 non OU and Texas are having thier own networks as well for an estimate 20 45 million a year. 

Looks like Matt Painter job is his. Not sure why he would leave Purdue and then if he leaves Purdue, I see Matt Stevens of butler to Purdue or he might wait to see if hte Indiana job opens in a couple years


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Matt Painter told Mizzery thanks but no thanks per STL Post-Dispatch. That makes sense.


----------



## bball2223

That always seemed like a reach to me (Painter to Missouri). Who do they go after now? Pastner?


----------



## bball2223

Hired Frank Haith from Miami. Mizzou took a big L with this coaching search.


----------



## Diable

Haith is a pretty good coach, but this is hardly going to make the boosters and the fanbase jump for joy.


----------



## kansasalumn

I do not know how Alden kept his AD job. He ran out Norm, he hired worse coach ever Quinn Snyder. Scandels with players with grades and recruitment issues, Big 10 issues, let Anderson cheat money out of Mizzou, could not close Paainter deal, for Heath who made 1 NCAA and 5 NITs come on


----------



## bball2223

On what planet is Haith a good coach?


----------



## HKF

The team that improves from this transaction... Miami. They have a stacked roster for whoever the new coach is. Haith is a terrible coach, but excellent recruiter.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

kansasalumn said:


> I disagree on Missouri is step down. Missouri has walmart money and memphis has FedEx money Memphis yes better area to bring in recruits, but Missouri is in the big 12 and each school is set to get at least 20 million more a year with new FB contract, and the 8 non OU and Texas are having thier own networks as well for an estimate 20 45 million a year.


Missouri is a step down in that they will not be as good next year.

Its not about money, its about Memphis being a top 10 team and final four contender potentially starting next year. He has a great 2010 recruiting class to build his rep on, why wouldn't hw wait? If Memphis succeeds he could look for jobs a tier above Missouri. If Memphis fails he can still make a money run in a few years.


----------



## sMaK

Not sure what Mizzou was thinking with this hire but I'm happy about it.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Mizzery with a strange hire, to say the least.


----------



## BlueBaron

I heard Frank Martin's name come up for Miami's vacant spot... That would be a great hire for them.


----------



## kansasalumn

I doubt Frank would leave KSU


----------



## EpicFailGuy

kansasalumn said:


> I doubt Frank would leave KSU


I honestly think he would take the right deal to leave KSU. Let's face it, he's never going to be the top dog in his own state.


----------



## kansasalumn

BustedDreams49 said:


> I honestly think he would take the right deal to leave KSU. Let's face it, he's never going to be the top dog in his own state.


He is from Florida, and you right if he takes a job in Florida, he will not be top dog, and stay in KS, will not be top dog either

Haith did hired some good assistants


----------



## EpicFailGuy

To answer KA's question, Mizzou should have gotten a clue.


----------

